# Happy birthday jeremiah!!!



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 6, 2014)

*
I hope you have a terrific day!*


----------



## R.D. (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 6, 2014)

happy happy jeri


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 6, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *
> I hope you have a terrific day!*



Oh my gosh!  Thank you, Luddly!  My birthday is tomorrow but for some reason I always seem to have something good happen to me on the 6th instead of the 7th!  This continues the tradition!  lol! Thank you very much for this.  You are very kind.   - Jeri  p.s. that kitten looks like my little Ollie.


----------



## freedombecki (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy birthday, Jeremiah!


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 6, 2014)

Even though we're opposites politically...

...*you have a Happy B-day, Jeri!*


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy day before the day after your birthday!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Jeri!


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry I'm late to the party, Jeri.

Happy birthday.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 7, 2014)

On this most special day, may the joy you brought to others be returned a thousandfold and may every day thereafter grant the blessing that you seek.


----------



## Ropey (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Sweet. I'm not late. A year without a birthday is like a bagel without a hole. 






Have a happy birthday Jeri.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 7, 2014)

*Happy Birthday, Jeri!

I swear I don't know what happened to the rest of it.*


----------



## Barb (Mar 7, 2014)

I saw your comment about the date always being a day early before I started looking for a vid - and this is hysterical. I sent it to my daughter (not her birthday) because the kids in her pre-school class used to tell her this and she'd come home and grill me. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyxNY20wcDw]Funny Happy Birthday Song - Cute Teddy Sings Very Funny Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Mar 7, 2014)

(((Jeremiah!!!!!!! ))))))  wishing  you all the best!


----------



## Connery (Mar 7, 2014)

​


----------



## Noomi (Mar 7, 2014)

Happy belated birthday, Jeri!


----------

